# The Butterfly Etude - Chopin



## Vindfallet (May 26, 2006)

Hello Everybody I have just learned "The Butterfly Etude" by Chopin, op.25 no.9, and I was just wondering, on a scale from 1 to 10, what difficulty would you say that song is?
This may be a dumb post but I'm adding it anyway


----------

